# After market lamp options for SF M900 weaponlight???



## NickDrak (Sep 8, 2007)

OK now guys, I have a Surefire M900 weaponlight mounted on my duty rifle. I use the factory MN11 lamp that came with it. Does Lumen Factory make a lamp that puts out more light then the MN11 for this setup? I saw the "*Lumens Factory EO-M3 Extreme Output 9 volts, 380 Lumens Lamp Assembly for SureFire M3" *listed on the LightHound website, and was curious if this would be a better lamp for my light. Pro's & Con's anyone??? Also, I will be using regular lithium CR123's in this light.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't see why the LF.LA would not work in the SF.M900. But I wonder if LF tested their LAs to also withstand the recoil of said firearm(s)?

Enjoy!


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats the one NickDrak. 

I don't actually own the lamp assembly but Lumens Factory lamps have a very good reputation around here. It will be a brighter beam.

Very nice weaponlight btw Nick. I sure like mine,

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/Patriot222/Picture6.jpg


----------



## mdocod (Sep 9, 2007)

the MN11 is a higher power lamp than the EO-M3, but which one is brighter depends on how it is driven, if you are using lithium primary cells, you may get an overall better performance from the EO-M3 because it draws slightly less current, which in turn allows the cells to deliver better voltage and last nearly twice as long before needing to be replaced. Whether or not the LF lamps will tolerate the shock as well is yet to be determined. As I understand it they were designed to be tolerant to recoil.


----------



## weed099 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know how the LF bulbs are suppose to hold up, but the SF bezels are of course designed to aid the recoil reduction to the bulbs. Streamlight does the same thing, they don't make different bulbs, just different bezels and heads to tolerate the recoil. I plan on giving a LF bulb a try when I pick up a M900 once I finish building my rifle. My C2 doesn't have a shock isolated bezel, but the M2 does, as does all their lights meant to be mounted on a rifle or pistol. I say if it a try.


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 9, 2007)

Correct! My M900 uses the same head/bezel as the M3 which is shock isolated as well.


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 10, 2007)

You could swap out the bezel for the KT4 turbohead and use the Lumens Factory bulbs for the M3T. Opens up a few more options as far as lamp selection, and will give you more throw.

Basically, make it look like this: http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/m900ab_full.jpg

Or you could splurge and get a 5W Arcmania LED Tower, available from Lighthound if your budget allows. Pricey at first, but will outlast any bulb. Be careful with heat as the shock-isolating features of the KT4 head provide less than optimal heat transfer away from the LED unit.


----------



## lightemup (Sep 10, 2007)

I can understand seeking a led option to 'upgrade' the M900, but I really can't see what you'd gain using the lumen factory lamps.

You said it is mounted on your duty rifle. IMHO the risk you are looking at imposing on your existing system is more than you will gain from it. There is a reason why you have your M900, it is bright, its very reliable, durable and did I say tough  .

Do you want to risk whatever mod you do to it not working when you need it most? A LED upgrade makes sense, imho if anyone's using a p60 lamp assembly on their rifles they should be upgrading to the p60L. However as far as I know there is no such 'milspec' solution for the m900a at this time.

This is CPF. I love my mods as much as the next flashaholic  but a light for duty is a complete other kettle of fish imho. I'd rather 50 lumens that came on everytime rather than 200 lumens that i'm always wondering IF. If you're military or police or security etc, you might want to ask or look up the policy on modifying duty weapons. There is a reason why alot of agencies have 'approved lists' of what can and can't go on. 

Your m900 can fail, there's no doubt about it. Two obvious things like all incandescentslights: Batteries can die and bulbs can blow. Carrying a handheld, and being able to transition to that and your rifle or pistol allows you to work through the failure. LED's aren't impervious to failing either, although its much less likely. But in my opinion the m900 is excellent in its current configuration. Its a shame the KL6 isn't as bright, I think that would drop right on. 

Maybe an alternative is to find a mega modded KL6 if you're really keen to mod it. I'd put acouple of hundred rounds through it to double check though.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## JasonC8301 (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 to lightemup. I keep all my duty gear stock. No polished triggers, no fancy doo-daaads, everything as is out of box.


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 13, 2007)

I get your guys points about modifying duty weapons and all, but this is a replacement lamp we are talking about guys. I am fully aware of all of my departments regulations regarding weapons & equipment, and there isnt anything restricting lamp modifications to handheld or weapon mounted lights. And dont worry, Im good! If either of my weapon mounted lights should fail, I have at least three other Surefires affixed to my body that I can go to if the need arises.

From all of the info here and elsewhere that I have seen, the LF lamps have an excellent reputation for being reliable in the Surefire lights that they were designed to work in. While I would prefer a LED option for my M900 as a high output/high efficiency LED would fufill my needs, no LED option is currently available for the M900. 

Are there any confirmed issues relating to the LF lamps that I should know about?


----------



## lightemup (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, 3 Surefires  Do you mind me asking what they are and your experiences with them?

The KL6 will go straight on the M900 as far as I know, so there is an led option. That said I don't think the stock one will meet your brightness requirements. 

I can't quite figure out from your post if you know about the KL6 and don't include it as an option because it isn't bright enough, so I mentioned it again just in case  

I have seen modders on cpf doing some crazily good things with KL6's (Milky comes to mind but could be wrong, if he sees this I am sure he will chime in  )

Be advised though I think the KL6 is out of production (once again could be completely wrong) so a b/s/t or hunt through distributors / stores etc might be the go.

I don't know how many LF lamps are out there, but I haven't read about any issues with them yet. 


Perhaps you could do some discovery of new ground for the rest of us?  The reports of LF's working well in e2e's etc have me at the very least trawling the web for more info too  ...


----------



## lightemup (Sep 13, 2007)

Jumpstat for example has a milky modded kl6 setup going on custom b/s/t right now...


----------



## JasonC8301 (Sep 13, 2007)

Not to take the subject off topic, but have you tried the 6 cell SF weapons light system? (M500B I think?) MN21 at 500 lumens.


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 13, 2007)

lightemup said:


> Wow, 3 Surefires  Do you mind me asking what they are and your experiences with them?
> 
> The KL6 will go straight on the M900 as far as I know, so there is an led option. That said I don't think the stock one will meet your brightness requirements.


 
I carry a Surefire U2 in my weak side pocket which is my main "go-to" light, a 6PL (LED) in a pouch on my vest carrier that is use as a back-up to the U2 that recently replaced my old 6P that I have had since 1995, and a X200B on my pistol. I aslo have a 9volt light that I lego'ed together from a M2 bezel, Malkoff M60 drop-in, Leef 3xCR123 body, and a SF Z48 tailcap. While driving around in the squad, I keep this one close at hand incase I need to light someone/something up fast from the car.

I forgot about the KL6, but that is not in the budget right now. I am holding out for a "drop-in" option that will fit directly into the M3 style bezel of my M900.


----------



## gordolights (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been wondering the same thing only I have the M600A (link) mounted on a duty rifle that I would love to convert to a high intensity LED. What replacement lamp assembly will fit this weaponlight? Our department has no restrictions on legal modifications to a duty rifle as long as you are qualified with that very rifle.

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24223/sesent/00

Gordo


----------



## Patriot (Sep 13, 2007)

JasonC8301 said:


> +1 to lightemup. I keep all my duty gear stock. No polished triggers, no fancy doo-daaads, everything as is out of box.


 
I hear what you and lightemup are saying and it's very sensible. Certainly the M900 is the best at what it does. I believe there are bad upgrades and good upgrades. Jason, you keep everything completely stock for duty and that's very wise..no doubt about it, but some modifications, such as Trijicon or Meprolight night sights for instance, are a very helpful addition over stock "white outlined" sights. Most people who carry wouldn't hesitate to perform such a mod if their firearm didn't originally come with them. There are other components that that can be safely replaced that also do not comprimise the realiability. 

I would never hot wire a m900 for duty or carry, but something as basic as installing a lamp assembly from a company, who seems to have a good track record around here, wouldn't concerm me a bit. I don't believe that LF lamps have any inherently higher probability of failure than any of SF's assemblies. I've sent back 6 or 8 lamp assemblies back to surefire over the years for quality issues. I just sent two MN11s back. One was way crooked, the other, after only one set of batteries, turned completely white and made about 15 lumens of orange light. By comparison the LF lamps I've purchase have been perfect. I just don't believe that LF lamps are any more of a liability in a weaponlight than a steel guide rod is in a duty Glock. Like the steel guide rod, it's possible that the LF lamp many even be more reliable.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 13, 2007)

gordolights said:


> I have been wondering the same thing only I have the M600A (link) mounted on a duty rifle that I would love to convert to a high intensity LED. What replacement lamp assembly will fit this weaponlight? Our department has no restrictions on legal modifications to a duty rifle as long as you are qualified with that very rifle.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24223/sesent/00
> 
> Gordo


 
Gordo, that's basically just an L4 head on your M600a. Many people here at CPF have modded the L4 with Seoul, or Cree LEDs. I believe that member Milkyspit has modded several of them if I remember correctly. You might contact him or post in the Custom & Mod B/S/T section annoucing what you'd like to have done. I'm sure that somebody would upgrade your LED for a minimal charge. I like the standard beam for a shotgun, but prefer more throw on a rifle. One of the newer LEDs will improve the throw of your scoutlight.


----------



## gordolights (Sep 14, 2007)

Excellent information, I will look into that. My Scout light is mounted on my M1A SOCOM II, so a little more throw would be a good thing. Of course I realize I can "reach out and touch someone" way beyond the capabilities of any light I could bolt on to this rifle...

Gordo


----------



## JasonC8301 (Sep 14, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Jason, you keep everything completely stock for duty and that's very wise..no doubt about it, but some modifications, such as Trijicon or Meprolight night sights for instance, are a very helpful addition over stock "white outlined" sights. Most people who carry wouldn't hesitate to perform such a mod if their firearm didn't originally come with them. There are other components that that can be safely replaced that also do not comprimise the realiability.
> 
> 
> > My Glock came from the factory with GNS (green night sights.) I think either Trijicon or Meprolights are on them but they are definately not the white outlined sights.
> ...


----------

